# Guardian ATS



## gruffa (20 September 2013)

Has anybody come across a company called Guardian ATS, based on the Gold Coast who offer 'white-box' trading software?
Interested to hear anybody's experiences, good or bad.


----------



## saints01 (25 September 2013)

Have been a client of Guardian ATS for several years, and on every occasion experienced a prompt and very helpful client support.


----------



## stockGURU (25 September 2013)

saints01 said:


> Have been a client of Guardian ATS for several years, and on every occasion experienced a prompt and very helpful client support.




Hmmmmmmm... I see.

So what is it exactly that you paid for, what does it do, and how much did it cost?


----------



## saints01 (25 September 2013)

I purchased two fully automated trading systems that i'm very happy with and what I paid for them is my business. As for what they do, it's best you call the company, they are fully licensed advisors, they are always very helpful and that way they will ensure you get what suits you. You asked for what the experience with Guardian ATS has been and as I said above they are a reputable company, i'm making profits with the systems and they give great support.


----------



## Lizard123 (25 September 2013)

gruffa said:


> Has anybody come across a company called Guardian ATS, based on the Gold Coast who offer 'white-box' trading software?
> Interested to hear anybody's experiences, good or bad.




Yes I have, over many years I've tried and moved on from similar trading software system providors that promised the world, however, were very poor on delivery, to a point where with most I lost money in the end. I was introduced to the Guardian ATS several years ago and was very sceptical at first, it took me over 12 months to gain confidence in their system and believe me it not only works, it delivers returns like no other system I've tried in the past. I recommend this system to anyone who wants to get ahead in life and become financially stable.


----------



## chunkytrader (25 September 2013)

gruffa said:


> Has anybody come across a company called Guardian ATS, based on the Gold Coast who offer 'white-box' trading software?
> Interested to hear anybody's experiences, good or bad.




Yes I Have been with Guardian for over 4 years. In this time I have received quality service from a professional company who I feel are No 1 in their field.They are a company I trust and even now I am considering purchasing more products from Guardian to help my financial position continue to improve.


----------



## stevier95 (25 September 2013)

Three new accounts all made today with only posts on this thread...


----------



## burglar (25 September 2013)

stevier95 said:


> Three new accounts all made today with only posts on this thread...




I feel an old recurring feeling coming on again!


----------



## stockGURU (26 September 2013)

stevier95 said:


> Three new accounts all made today with only posts on this thread...




Exactly! Guardian ATS is clearly a black box trading scam and the three accounts set up today are operated by those associated with the company. No detail about the cost of the software, no description of what it does, just vague, unverifiable claims.

I would urge anyone reading this thread to stay far away from the company. It reeks of a financial rip off!

Don't hand over any money to these scammers!


----------



## cynic (26 September 2013)

It looks like "white" might be the new "black", but still the same old Gold Coast! 

We all know only too well the significance of that location!


----------



## stockGURU (26 September 2013)

cynic said:


> It looks like "white" might be the new "black"




White box, black box, it's the same old scam. Tell Mums and Dads and others with no experience in the market that some software can magically make them money. It doesn't work, and the only ones who profit are those running the company.

I bet the software costs well in excess of $10,000. 



cynic said:


> but still the same old Gold Coast!
> 
> We all know only too well the significance of that location!




Indeed, another investment scam being run out of the Gold Coast. So predictable! You'd think these snake oil salesmen would be a little more creative. Must be that Gold Coast weather and lifestyle!


----------



## gruffa (26 September 2013)

Yes, I was kind of expecting some replies from first time posters 

They sell their programs for 15 to 25k. (gulp)


----------



## tech/a (26 September 2013)

I know where you can get 4 systems which are updated daily with online support instantly at around 
$1000/year.
They are traded live.
ASIC licenced--that's a full licence not a rented one.

"The Chartist"


----------



## stockGURU (26 September 2013)

gruffa said:


> Yes, I was kind of expecting some replies from first time posters




Three in one day too. The people who run Guardian ATS must be stupid to think people will fall for that kind of shameless spamming.



gruffa said:


> They sell their programs for 15 to 25k. (gulp)




Unbelievable.  If their product is so good, why don't they just trade it themselves? Of course, we all know the answer to that: It doesn't work, so they need to flog it to gullible fools who will willingly hand over $15K-$20K.


----------



## captain black (26 September 2013)

tech/a said:


> I know where you can get 4 systems which are updated daily with online support instantly at around
> $1000/year.
> They are traded live.
> ASIC licenced--that's a full licence not a rented one.
> ...




+1 

Or, do what a few others have done and get a copy of "Unholy Grails" and Amibroker and code up the sytems in the book and trade them.


----------



## GuardianATS (26 September 2013)

gruffa said:


> Has anybody come across a company called Guardian ATS, based on the Gold Coast who offer 'white-box' trading software?
> Interested to hear anybody's experiences, good or bad.





Guardian received a call today from one of our valued members alerting us to this thread & we thank them for their loyalty. The sceptics (non-members) make a lot of totally unfounded, incredibly foolish & defamatory claims without any proof. The Director of Guardian ATS challenges you the above full time bloggers to come out from behind their usernames, show who they are & verify your accusations. We can prove that the above people representing themselves as members are indeed happy, genuine clients & we are prepared to do so in a court of law.  Guardian sincerely thanks our valued members for the above posts. To all of you sincere potential investors Guardian invites you to make a factually informed decision by contacting us directly. To any cynical replies Guardian ATS will not waste any more time on uneducated sceptics on blogs sites such as this, unless it is in a court of law.

- - - Updated - - -



stockGURU said:


> Hmmmmmmm... I see.
> 
> So what is it exactly that you paid for, what does it do, and how much did it cost?





Guardian received a call today from one of our valued members alerting us to this thread & we thank them for their loyalty. The sceptics (non-members) make a lot of totally unfounded, incredibly foolish & defamatory claims without any proof. The Director of Guardian ATS challenges you the above full time bloggers to come out from behind their usernames, show who they are & verify your accusations. We can prove that the above people representing themselves as members are indeed happy, genuine clients & we are prepared to do so in a court of law.  Guardian sincerely thanks our valued members for the above posts. To all of you sincere potential investors Guardian invites you to make a factually informed decision by contacting us directly. To any cynical replies Guardian ATS will not waste any more time on uneducated sceptics on blogs sites such as this, unless it is in a court of law.

- - - Updated - - -



cynic said:


> It looks like "white" might be the new "black", but still the same old Gold Coast!
> 
> We all know only too well the significance of that location!





Guardian received a call today from one of our valued members alerting us to this thread & we thank them for their loyalty. The sceptics (non-members) make a lot of totally unfounded, incredibly foolish & defamatory claims without any proof. The Director of Guardian ATS challenges you the above full time bloggers to come out from behind their usernames, show who they are & verify your accusations. We can prove that the above people representing themselves as members are indeed happy, genuine clients & we are prepared to do so in a court of law.  Guardian sincerely thanks our valued members for the above posts. To all of you sincere potential investors Guardian invites you to make a factually informed decision by contacting us directly. To any cynical replies Guardian ATS will not waste any more time on uneducated sceptics on blogs sites such as this, unless it is in a court of law.

- - - Updated - - -



burglar said:


> I feel an old recurring feeling coming on again!






Guardian received a call today from one of our valued members alerting us to this thread & we thank them for their loyalty. The sceptics (non-members) make a lot of totally unfounded, incredibly foolish & defamatory claims without any proof. The Director of Guardian ATS challenges you the above full time bloggers to come out from behind their usernames, show who they are & verify your accusations. We can prove that the above people representing themselves as members are indeed happy, genuine clients & we are prepared to do so in a court of law.  Guardian sincerely thanks our valued members for the above posts. To all of you sincere potential investors Guardian invites you to make a factually informed decision by contacting us directly. To any cynical replies Guardian ATS will not waste any more time on uneducated sceptics on blogs sites such as this, unless it is in a court of law.

- - - Updated - - -



stevier95 said:


> Three new accounts all made today with only posts on this thread...






Guardian received a call today from one of our valued members alerting us to this thread & we thank them for their loyalty. The sceptics (non-members) make a lot of totally unfounded, incredibly foolish & defamatory claims without any proof. The Director of Guardian ATS challenges you the above full time bloggers to come out from behind their usernames, show who they are & verify your accusations. We can prove that the above people representing themselves as members are indeed happy, genuine clients & we are prepared to do so in a court of law.  Guardian sincerely thanks our valued members for the above posts. To all of you sincere potential investors Guardian invites you to make a factually informed decision by contacting us directly. To any cynical replies Guardian ATS will not waste any more time on uneducated sceptics on blogs sites such as this, unless it is in a court of law.


----------



## tech/a (26 September 2013)

What an amazing response!!!

(Well prepared and cut and pasted---ready for action!!)

Simple questions and simplistic answers.
You'd have a hard time proving defamation and damages in a court of law based on the above!

Imagine if you didn't like something to do with their product.
(And you were a paid up member)
You'd be up to your ears in litigation before you knew it!


----------



## stockGURU (26 September 2013)

Simply amazing! 

The only response to legitimate concerns about a company selling black box stock market trading software priced at more than $15,000 is a simplistic cut and paste response that addresses absolutely nothing.

Prospective customers take note: Guardian ATS is not prepared to answer any questions about their product in a public forum, nor are they prepared to address any genuine concerns about the extraordinarily high price of their software or make any attempt to prove that it actually works.

Where are the audited broker statements proving that their black box software can generate consistent returns?

Where is the explanation of how this software actually works?

Instead of responding to genuine concerns publicly they want you to contact them directly. Why are they afraid to put anything on the public record? What are they hiding? Absolutely shameful!

In my opinion, you would have to absolutely crazy to hand over any money to these people. You might as well take it to the casino and put it all on red or black at the roulette table. You would have a better chance of making money!


----------



## burglar (26 September 2013)

GuardianATS said:


> Guardian received a call today from one of our valued members alerting us to this thread ...




This so reminds me of the treadmill song "Here it goes again!"



> here it goes, here it goes, here it goes again.
> Oh, here it goes again.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTAAsCNK7RA


----------



## tech/a (26 September 2013)

Someone wasn't happy but its been pulled from google.





Damage control.


----------



## Country Lad (26 September 2013)

What a coincidence, the Whirlpool topic is also gone.


----------



## cynic (27 September 2013)

GuardianATS said:


> Guardian received a call today from one of our valued members alerting us to this thread & we thank them for their loyalty. The sceptics (non-members) make a lot of totally unfounded, incredibly foolish & defamatory claims without any proof. The Director of Guardian ATS challenges you the above full time bloggers to come out from behind their usernames, show who they are & verify your accusations. We can prove that the above people representing themselves as members are indeed happy, genuine clients & we are prepared to do so in a court of law.  Guardian sincerely thanks our valued members for the above posts. To all of you sincere potential investors Guardian invites you to make a factually informed decision by contacting us directly. To any cynical replies Guardian ATS will not waste any more time on uneducated sceptics on blogs sites such as this, unless it is in a court of law.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -




Amazing! Are there socks that can actually afford to pay 4 and 5 figures for trading software? (Santa must have been particularly generous the last few times they hung from their respective  mantelpieces!)

As for your concerns regarding defamation - in falsely accusing me of libellous behaviour, you have in fact libelled me!

So you have a valued member do you? You show me yours and I'll show you mine!


----------



## gentrader (28 September 2013)

stockGURU said:


> Exactly! Guardian ATS is clearly a black box trading scam and the three accounts set up today are operated by those associated with the company. No detail about the cost of the software, no description of what it does, just vague, unverifiable claims.
> 
> I would urge anyone reading this thread to stay far away from the company. It reeks of a financial rip off!
> 
> Don't hand over any money to these scammers!




OMG!!!   You are so far from the truth - I spoke with Guardian ATS yesterday and they advised me about your blogs. - I have been a trader for 4years now and have made great money using their systems.  I have purchased 9 of their systems.  WHO ARE YOU AND WHERE ARE YOU!!!  You are such a negative person ?? I have several friends who are using Guardian systems and they are more than happy.   What a CLOWN you are !!!  I feel sorry for you.    NOW STOP WRITING SUCH UTTER GARBAGE ABOUT A COMPANY YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT.  YOU ARE WHAT I CALL A DEFINATE "CYBER BULLY"!!!  -  I could not more highly recommend Guardian ATS


----------



## gentrader (28 September 2013)

gruffa said:


> Has anybody come across a company called Guardian ATS, based on the Gold Coast who offer 'white-box' trading software?
> Interested to hear anybody's experiences, good or bad.




Hi Gruffa  I have been a trader using Guardian ATS systems for 4 years now and have made a great income.  So much so that I have now retired mid last year and living the life.  My partner has now retired in July this year after driving trucks for 30+ years.  He too is living the life.  Plays golf 5 days a week whilst our income builds.  I would recommend you call Guardian ATS to talk further.  We have 9 different systems we have purchased over time and very happy with their systems.  
Guardian ATS are fully complied with all ASIC and a genuine company.


----------



## gentrader (28 September 2013)

stockGURU said:


> Exactly! Guardian ATS is clearly a black box trading scam and the three accounts set up today are operated by those associated with the company. No detail about the cost of the software, no description of what it does, just vague, unverifiable claims.
> 
> I would urge anyone reading this thread to stay far away from the company. It reeks of a financial rip off!
> 
> Don't hand over any money to these scammers!




mmmmm definitely not black box and definitely not a scam.  Who are you? Where are you? It seems to me you have not even called Guardian to speak to them!!  As for not providing detail about the cost - even ones needs are different and they offer many different systems.  If you were a genuine interested person I would be only too happy to show you my trading results but as you are a BULLY why would I  !!!!! 
"YOUR SITE IS THE SCAM AND COMMENTS ARE SO FAR FROM THE TRUTH"


----------



## burglar (28 September 2013)

gentrader said:


> OMG!!!   You are so far from the truth - I spoke with Guardian ATS yesterday and they advised me about your blogs. - I have been a trader for 4years now and have made great money using their systems.  I have purchased 9 of their systems.  WHO ARE YOU AND WHERE ARE YOU!!!  You are such a negative person ?? I have several friends who are using Guardian systems and they are more than happy.   What a CLOWN you are !!!  I feel sorry for you.    NOW STOP WRITING SUCH UTTER GARBAGE ABOUT A COMPANY YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT.  YOU ARE WHAT I CALL A DEFINATE "CYBER BULLY"!!!  -  I could not more highly recommend Guardian ATS




Do they sell a spill checker?




So much shouting on a forum that you know nothing about!!


----------



## tech/a (28 September 2013)

gentrader said:


> Hi Gruffa  I have been a trader using Guardian ATS systems for 4 years now and have made a great income.  So much so that I have now retired mid last year and living the life.  My partner has now retired in July this year after driving trucks for 30+ years.  He too is living the life.  Plays golf 5 days a week whilst our income builds.  I would recommend you call Guardian ATS to talk further.  We have 9 different systems we have purchased over time and very happy with their systems.
> Guardian ATS are fully complied with all ASIC and a genuine company.




There it is folks
Un disputable " evidence "

Personally
Even a mediocre coding knowledge coupled with
A basic systems design and testing methodology will give
You excellent opportunity to design your own profitable methodFor under 5k

*Buy a fish
Or
Learn to fish?*


----------



## Boggo (28 September 2013)

Lost count of the number of times that I have seen these gurus appear with their black and white boxes followed by the same pattern of newbies with their one to five posts in support of their new found prophet with tales of instant profit.

Let me guess, a few threats (cornered rat defence), no supporting evidence of claims and then guess what - they all just disappear.

Heads up kiddies, on here we help, argue, annoy, disagree and sometimes agree but as a group we have a very sensitive BS detector and right now this is what it looks like...


----------



## cynic (28 September 2013)

gentrader said:


> Hi Gruffa  I have been a trader using Guardian ATS systems for 4 years now and have made a great income.  So much so that I have now retired mid last year and living the life.  My partner has now retired in July this year after driving trucks for 30+ years.  He too is living the life.  Plays golf 5 days a week whilst our income builds.  I would recommend you call Guardian ATS to talk further.  We have 9 different systems we have purchased over time and very happy with their systems.
> Guardian ATS are fully complied with all ASIC and a genuine company.





Oh! I am so sorry! 
I must have logged into the wrong forum! 
I thought that this was the "Aussie Stocks Forum", however, based upon the contents of this thread it appears that I may have stumbled into the "Affluent Socks Forum" by mistake.

I look forward to seeing the report from our moderators confirming receipt of your audited broker statements substantiating your claims!


----------



## Boggo (28 September 2013)

gentrader said:


> Guardian ATS are fully complied with all ASIC and a genuine company.




Which one are you again ?
This from your site...


----------



## Country Lad (28 September 2013)

gentrader said:


> .
> Guardian ATS are fully complied with all ASIC and a genuine company.




Ya gotta laugh at these guys, their IQ must be around about their boot size.

Gentrader, just to show you are an idiot trying to con us, Guardian ATS is a business name, not a company and ASIC has no interest in these except to have them on a register. 

The other thing these nincompoops don't realise is that many here are only too happy to demonstrate how dumb they really are and to play games with them at their expense. 

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Lizard123 (28 September 2013)

stockGURU said:


> Exactly! Guardian ATS is clearly a black box trading scam and the three accounts set up today are operated by those associated with the company. No detail about the cost of the software, no description of what it does, just vague, unverifiable claims.
> 
> I would urge anyone reading this thread to stay far away from the company. It reeks of a financial rip off!
> 
> Don't hand over any money to these scammers!




I believe the above quote to be posted by "Cyber Bullies", it has no factual information and no substance to base such a claim, obviously have never invested in any of Guardian ATS's products. To those out there contenplating on investing with Guardian ATS, they are genuine and very supportive of their products and clients, their coaching to get you up and running is World Class.


----------



## chunkytrader (28 September 2013)

Lizard123 said:


> I believe the above quote to be posted by "Cyber Bullies", it has no factual information and no substance to base such a claim, obviously have never invested in any of Guardian ATS's products. To those out there contenplating on investing with Guardian ATS, they are genuine and very supportive of their products and clients, their coaching to get you up and running is World Class.




I am very sorry this is only my second post but Unlike you serial posters who think they know everything about everything I only comment and try to help people with things I know about.A question was asked about Guardian and many uninformed people thought they would comment and try to ruin a company I have been with for four years.I am not sure of your underlying reasons for this attack on Guardian but I have worked as a correctional officer for fourteen years and I can pick a scam and it is not guardian doing the scamming. Anyone interested should contact Guardian them self I am sure you would be impressed.


----------



## burglar (28 September 2013)

Lizard123 said:


> ... their coaching to get you up and running is World Class.




You've been all over the world?


----------



## cynic (28 September 2013)

Country Lad said:


> Ya gotta laugh at these guys, their IQ must be around about their boot size.
> 
> ...




Are there any cobblers that actually make boots that small?!



Lizard123 said:


> I believe the above quote to be posted by "Cyber Bullies", it has no factual information and no substance to base such a claim, obviously have never invested in any of Guardian ATS's products. To those out there contenplating on investing with Guardian ATS, they are genuine and very supportive of their products and clients, their coaching to get you up and running is World Class.




So lizard123 has seen fit to accuse one of ASF's regular posters of making claims without substance! 

Talk about the sock calling the skeptic "black" (err, apologies , I meant to say "white" given that "white" seems to be the new "black" these days).



chunkytrader said:


> I am very sorry this is only my second post but Unlike you serial posters who think they know everything about everything I only comment and try to help people with things I know about.A question was asked about Guardian and many uninformed people thought they would comment and try to ruin a company I have been with for four years.I am not sure of your underlying reasons for this attack on Guardian but I have worked as a correctional officer for fourteen years and I can pick a scam and it is not guardian doing the scamming. Anyone interested should contact Guardian them self I am sure you would be impressed.




I wouldn't go so far as to say that I "know everything about everything", but I do know a lot about sock puppets! Adorable creatures, and great entertainment value provided that one abstains from entertaining their unsubstantiated claims of financial prowess!

However, I do note that you're inviting us to be impressed. So since Im feeling generous, I'll let you know what would impress me - a copy of an audited broker statement to any of the ASF moderators, substantiating the claims being made by the single digit posters to this thread! 

That would impress me! 

So how about it Lizard123, gentrader and chunkytrader? Are any of you able to substantiate your claims?


----------



## skc (29 September 2013)

Boggo said:


> Which one are you again ?
> This from your site...




May be someone can just call Calibre Investments. Calibre is a geniue company (I make no comment regarding their quality) so I am sure they'd be happy to help you find out whether Guardian ATS is actually an authorised corporate representative for their AFSL.

P.S. If you want real information, you need to find it from a reliable third party. Call Guardian ATS and ask whether they are real is probably the least wise thing to do (yet it is being pushed by the 3 supporters).


----------



## Boggo (29 September 2013)

ELKK Enterprises Pty Ltd has a registered business address with this accounting firm.
http://www.tjnaccountants.com.au/contactus.html

ELKK Enterprises Pty Ltd consists of a sole director (Kymberley Peters) who is also the secretary.
It consists of 200 shares @ $1 each making it a $200 company with all the shares owned by the sole director.


----------



## Country Lad (29 September 2013)

We seem to be spending time talking about a couple of trolls and the company they represent when we could be having a beer or something else more productive.  Maybe it is time to




and if ignored, they may go away.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## So_Cynical (29 September 2013)

burglar said:


> You've been all over the world?




Yep all over the world, Russia, Nigeria, Greece, Cypress, the Gold coast, in fact all the investment hot spots.


----------



## McLovin (29 September 2013)

Aside from some shameless self-promotion is this company actually doing anything illegal? It doesn't appear so.


----------



## gruffa (30 September 2013)

McLovin said:


> Aside from some shameless self-promotion is this company actually doing anything illegal? It doesn't appear so.




Nothing illegal technically, I suppose.
After all, they do make a disclaimer....roughly, that past results are not a reliable indication of future returns, and no guarantee of future returns, that all trading involves risk, your personal situation has not been taken into consideration, that you MUST undertake your own investigation, and that they will not accept any liability for any loss.

In other words, you could say, do your homework, look for other opinions such as search for forums like this one to get some balance to the views presented before you invest any money.

Unfortunately, other viewpoints are too often threatened with legal action..


----------



## Newt (27 November 2016)

Stumbled across this today and couldn't help looking to see how they might be going.

http://aussiescamalert.com/guardian-ats/


----------

